# Neuromancer Movie May Actually Happen



## technomancer (May 20, 2011)

&#8216;Neuromancer&#8217; Goes Into Pre-Production | /Film

I am in a quiet state of dread... It's almost guaranteed they will fuck it up, but I'll go see it anyways if it comes out


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 20, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Neuromancer Goes Into Pre-Production | /Film
> 
> I am in a quiet state of dread... It's almost guaranteed they will fuck it up, but I'll go see it anyways if it comes out



Ditto.

I can't think of anything else to add other than a mild state of anticipation.


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2011)

I've got to say I felt better about it UNTIL I got to his comments about experimenting with narrative structure. No, we do not want a shitload of flashbacks covering character history that's not needed. Enough of the character background is covered in the plot without adding crap


----------



## Holy Katana (May 20, 2011)

Aww naw.

There have been very few book-to-film adaptations that have worked. Most of them were directed by Stanley Kubrick. I think that says something.

Kinda off-topic, but have you guys heard about James Franco's adaptation of _As I Lay Dying_? How the fuck is that supposed to work? I guess it wouldn't be as hard as _The Sound and the Fury_, but still, what made him think it would be filmable?


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 22, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I've got to say I felt better about it UNTIL I got to his comments about experimenting with narrative structure. No, we do not want a shitload of flashbacks covering character history that's not needed. Enough of the character background is covered in the plot without adding crap





Having now read the article (I never read them immediately) I don't think adding layers of complexity to an already convoluted (from some pov's) structure is going to help in the slightest. 

I've always been a fan of never adding or subtracting too much from the original, it seems a grave disservice on his part to imagine that clarification is going to aid the proles.....seems a nod towards marketability rather than anything else.


----------



## technomancer (May 22, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Having now read the article (I never read them immediately) I don't think adding layers of complexity to an already convoluted (from some pov's) structure is going to help in the slightest.
> 
> I've always been a fan of never adding or subtracting too much from the original, it seems a grave disservice on his part to imagine that clarification is going to aid the proles.....seems a nod towards marketability rather than anything else.



Yup. I'm also not thrilled about his comments on reworking the ending...


----------



## Edika (May 22, 2011)

Haven't read this book yet and have been meaning to for several years! From reading the plot and discussing with people that have read it, it seems to be a very good book with a lot of substance.

Now aside from the creative narrative, the reworked ending (audience friendly?) and his deep love for the matrix movies (at least he recognizes that the matrix was influenced by this book) one of the biggest warning signs concerning a potential failure is him labeling Avatar as a smart science fiction movie. I mean really? Avatar? It may have been a box office hit but a five year old could follow the plot with no problem.


----------



## technomancer (May 22, 2011)

Edika said:


> one of the biggest warning signs concerning a potential failure is him labeling Avatar as a smart science fiction movie. I mean really? Avatar? It may have been a box office hit but a five year old could follow the plot with no problem.



Yeah I caught that too... not sure what was supposed to be smart about what boiled down to Dances With Wolves in space


----------



## Pauly (May 24, 2011)

One of my fave SF books ever (well, the whole Sprawl trilogy), like Dune I'm sceptical someone could do it right.


----------



## neoclassical (May 25, 2011)

One of my fav books of all time. I spent most of college reading through the cyberpunks, and some steampunk. If this is as bad as Johnny Mnuemonic though....


----------



## Holy Katana (May 26, 2011)

Pauly said:


> One of my fave SF books ever (well, the whole Sprawl trilogy), *like Dune I'm sceptical someone could do it right.*



Yeah, when David fucking Lynch can't do it, you know you've got problems.


----------

